# grants. benefits. allowances for teen mums.



## shoe_shopper

im 15 years old and just under 7 weeks pregnant. i have no money to buy all the essential things for a baby. e.g pushchair, cot ect. what grants and weekly allowances will i receive to help provide for my baby? is there any cheap housing for some1 my age when the baby is born. x


----------



## AppleBlossom

At 15 I would advise not moving out of your parents house. It is very difficult and expensive living on your own and having to pay bills, food shop etc. Also I doubt anywhere would take on someone as young as you whether it be council housing or private renting. At your age you are entitled to a £500 surestart grant and the new £190 maternity grant. You will also get £20 a week child benefit like everyone else. Until you are 16 I don't think you can get any income support and I'm not sure if you have to be over 16 to get child tax credits


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi, 

Just wanted to direct you to the https://www.babyandbump.com/home-life-relationships-finance/ section as this has the best advice for this. I think if you go to www.direct.gov.uk there is a lot on there too. 

As far as I am aware if you are unemployed then you are entitled to quite a lot like maternity allowances and sure start grants to pay for essentials. Also, here is the HIP grant which everyone gets at 25 weeks which is £190. 

You should be fine. There is always help. If you are stuck call your local CAB - https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/index/getadvice.htm

Hope this helps. xx:hugs:


----------



## shoe_shopper

how do i look into gettin the money to buy the essentials?
x


----------



## AppleBlossom

That's what the £500 and £190 grant is used for


----------



## aimee-lou

As bexy_22 says, that's what the £500 and £190 are given to you for. I would recommend you speak to the CAB to get the relevant forms etc or go through the websites. 

I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Eiroze

I'm not sure you'll get the grant, being under 16 and still in full time education - but the £190 you'll definatley get.

Alot of my baby stuff is from freecycle - so google that as well :)

From week 10 - you can also sign up for free milk tokens.


----------



## x-dannielle

i was 15 and pregnant, for the 500 grant my mum got it in her name for me, and she got my income support in my name as i was only 15, the money still went to me, then once you turn 16 it all goes in to your name.

dont worry about money and that hun when i fell pregnant i had no money no job no nothing but all the grants helped me get alot of her stuff :) xx


----------



## layola

I think if your under 16 your money goes to your parents. 
But dont quote me on that one lol

Theres a site to go on as well that tells you what help you can get money-wise, but miss forgetful here cant remember it, so if anyone else can; it might be useul :)


----------



## sarah0108

Hey, im 16 now, but so far im only entitled to the 190, they are very difficult when i comes to giving out money. 

they seem to think i wont be able to recieve anything for her until im 18! she is due in 4 days time, and they still cant tell me what im allowed for her, i have to wait til she is born and try and claim for everything before they tell me whether or not im allowed it!

they are not too helpful at all, my mum has been on the phone to many people that have not been any help at all. im still in the dark as to what im going to get for her though.

x x x x sorry im not much help, just thought i would post as iv been having loads of difficulty with this throughout my pregnancy x x


----------



## MissCherry15

In the UK its posible to get housing if your 14 to 18 years old and single mum.
basicly you wont be given the house till about 2weeks before your duedate but it wud be a situation where you have an adult there with you most times who can help you and advise you with the baby.
ive looked into this but decided id rather not be monitored.
All pregnant women whatever the age get the £190 grant at 25weeks. However you may need a guardians concent on the form due to your age.
if you turn 16 whilst your still pregnant then your very lucky,
when the babys born you can get child benefit tax, sure start maternity grant of £500 one off payment when the babys born, income support and if you do choose to leave home you can also claim housing benefit.
most of those however you can claim if your under 16. 
If you wish once the baby is born to carry on at school or college you can also get care to learn, which is where the goverment pay up to a certain amount a week for child care whilst your in education, you can get this at any age.

xxx Huggs and congrats on the news xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

MissCherry15 said:


> In the UK its posible to get housing if your 14 to 18 years old and single mum.
> basicly you wont be given the house till about 2weeks before your duedate but it wud be a situation where you have an adult there with you most times who can help you and advise you with the baby.
> ive looked into this but decided id rather not be monitored.
> All pregnant women whatever the age get the £190 grant at 25weeks. However you may need a guardians concent on the form due to your age.
> if you turn 16 whilst your still pregnant then your very lucky,
> when the babys born you can get child benefit tax, sure start maternity grant of £500 one off payment when the babys born, income support and if you do choose to leave home you can also claim housing benefit.
> most of those however you can claim if your under 16.
> If you wish once the baby is born to carry on at school or college you can also get care to learn, which is where the goverment pay up to a certain amount a week for child care whilst your in education, you can get this at any age.
> If you ever need to chat add my msn i know its wierd but i was young when i created it xD
> xxx Huggs and congrats on the news xxx

Just thought i'd let you know its not wise putting your e-mail on a public forum :) best thing to do is pm it to the member


----------



## MissCherry15

Jazzy said:


> MissCherry15 said:
> 
> 
> In the UK its posible to get housing if your 14 to 18 years old and single mum.
> basicly you wont be given the house till about 2weeks before your duedate but it wud be a situation where you have an adult there with you most times who can help you and advise you with the baby.
> ive looked into this but decided id rather not be monitored.
> All pregnant women whatever the age get the £190 grant at 25weeks. However you may need a guardians concent on the form due to your age.
> if you turn 16 whilst your still pregnant then your very lucky,
> when the babys born you can get child benefit tax, sure start maternity grant of £500 one off payment when the babys born, income support and if you do choose to leave home you can also claim housing benefit.
> most of those however you can claim if your under 16.
> If you wish once the baby is born to carry on at school or college you can also get care to learn, which is where the goverment pay up to a certain amount a week for child care whilst your in education, you can get this at any age.
> 
> xxx Huggs and congrats on the news xxx
> 
> Just thought i'd let you know its not wise putting your e-mail on a public forum :) best thing to do is pm it to the memberClick to expand...

Thanks hun :) ive removed it can u remove it from yours?


----------



## xtashax26

i was 15 and pregnant, i dont know if its all different now as this was nearly 12 years ago.
I was entitled to the grant from the social at the time it was only £100 which its now £500. i was able to claim child benfit but was not entitled to claim income support untill i turned 16 2 months after my daughter was born which was back dated child tax credits wasnt out then so i dont know about these. i do recomend you stay at home for a little while as it is hard at first to have a baby and your mums help will be needed at times to get you through the stress.
Just want to wish you good luck and i hope everything turns out ok, i'm sure you will be fine :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

MissCherry15 said:


> Jazzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCherry15 said:
> 
> 
> In the UK its posible to get housing if your 14 to 18 years old and single mum.
> basicly you wont be given the house till about 2weeks before your duedate but it wud be a situation where you have an adult there with you most times who can help you and advise you with the baby.
> ive looked into this but decided id rather not be monitored.
> All pregnant women whatever the age get the £190 grant at 25weeks. However you may need a guardians concent on the form due to your age.
> if you turn 16 whilst your still pregnant then your very lucky,
> when the babys born you can get child benefit tax, sure start maternity grant of £500 one off payment when the babys born, income support and if you do choose to leave home you can also claim housing benefit.
> most of those however you can claim if your under 16.
> If you wish once the baby is born to carry on at school or college you can also get care to learn, which is where the goverment pay up to a certain amount a week for child care whilst your in education, you can get this at any age.
> 
> xxx Huggs and congrats on the news xxx
> 
> Just thought i'd let you know its not wise putting your e-mail on a public forum :) best thing to do is pm it to the memberClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :) ive removed it can u remove it from yours?Click to expand...

Done :)


----------

